# Puppy torture case



## Lolly1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Possibly one of the worst cases of cruelty ever put before an Australian Court.

Please sign this petition and pass it on to anyone and everyone you can so we can help to see these monsters get the maximum sentence (which is pittiful, anyway) possible for what they did to Peanut. It will be presented to the court before the hearing on November 17 2008. The goal is for a hundred thousand signatures.

maximum penalty for the men who hacked up a puppy. - The Petition Site


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

They should get more than 2 years.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was going to say it makes me ashamed to be human, but I don't think that you can class creatures like that as human.


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I was going to say it makes me ashamed to be human, but I don't think that you can class creatures like that as human.


Well said......I totally agree!


----------



## Lolly1 (Nov 1, 2008)

An update on this case. The court case from November against Trent Cuniffe was adjorned until the 30th of Jan and the trial of his co-accused is to be heard in early Feb. 

Around 150 people stood outside the courthouse back in November to make their presence felt and to express their veiws against a lenient sentence. 

There are now nearly 48,000 signatures on the petition.

I will update again once the cases are heard and hopefully it will be with the news that these two monsters were punished to the full extent of the law.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I have signed it! hugs and kudos for taking an active role here!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I signed it a while back on another thread....sick gits, hope they get their come uppance.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

what the hell kind of person would do such an evil thing ?

the whole thing including such a lenient jail term just disgusts and sickens me, its just incredibly saddening


----------

